# Restless Legs (Syndrome)



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thought I'd post some resources on a phenomenon which can happen all by itself, but seems to happen a fair bit with CFS and Fibro too... restless legs or Restless Legs Syndrome. *British Medical Journal: Restless legs syndrome and leg cramps in fibromyalgia syndrome: a controlled study* http://bmj.com/cgi/content/full/312/7042/1339 including:


> quote:Our study shows an association between fibromyalgia syndrome and restless legs syndrome as well as leg cramps and confirms a previously reported association between rheumatoid arthritis and restless legs.3 The basis of this association is not clear. Fibromyalgia is not a psychiatric condition,2 and we found no association between restless legs syndrome and psychological state. It has been suggested that restless legs syndrome and periodic limb movement disorder, along with other dysfunctional syndromes such as irritable bowel syndrome, form a spectrum with overlapping features and a common biophysiological mechanism of neuroendocrine abnormality.2 Such an abnormality may also be the underlying mechanism in restless legs syndrome,5 which is treatable with clonazepam, carbamazepine, and levodopa.1 2 5 In conclusion, restless legs syndrome and leg cramps are significantly more prevalent in patients with fibromyalgia syndrome and those with rheumatoid arthritis than in normal controls. An awareness of this association will help doctors manage the distressing leg symptoms among patients with fibromyalgia.


*Postgraduate Medicine Online: How to help patients with restless legs syndrome* http://www.postgradmed.com/issues/1999/03_99/evidente.htm Including diagnostic criteria, possible causes and management. *Restless Legs Syndrome Foundation *www.rls.orgSufferer of RLS shares their non-medicinal approach to management and a link to a message board http://www.ability.org.uk/Restless_Legs_Syndrome.html Please add your own resources, experiences, comments etc!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I could hardly believe when I saw it, but there is actually a separate support group for "Restless Legs Syndrome" listed in the paper for my city. I thought this was just a symptom of other conditions. Thanks for the info. Susan.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Susan,Thanks for the information - wow! I didn't know this went with the territory of M.E. and FM, at least I'm not going mad then







Now I know hopefully what it is, I can try some techniques to relieve it







Thanks again,Clair


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Susan, thanks for the info on restless legs syndrome. I picked up a little late on the thread, but I found it interesting as I have been medically diagnosed with the problem. I take Klonopin (clonzepam)for the condition. It helps me rest at night, and also lets my husband get a good night sleep







I don't have the strange sensations some people experience, but I move my legs around like I can't stop walking from the day. My husband said I even kicked at him.







My doctor says it is just something that goes along with Fibro. My legs doesn't ache as bad as they did since the med. Again, thanks for the research.


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

Thanks Susan. I will pass this info on to my daughter. She had fibro and resless leg syndrome.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi All,I never say anybody mention the diet related things you should check for Restless Leg Syndrome (rls).







There is good research to indicate that rls is often related to iron deficiency. Everybody with rls should have serum ferritin levels checked. If iron is low, supplement with iron; or even better up your dietary intake of heme iron (red meat) while consuming a good vitamin C food at the same meal. (broccoli, citrus, strawberry, fresh cooked potatoes, etc.) I've seen people with low iron levels that supplements NEVER helped, but diet changes made all the difference.Also, there are strong indications that rls is made worse by inadequate intakes of Folic Acid, Vitamin E, magnesium, and B-12. Diet changes are best (more green leafy veggies, beans, whole grains) Or, for a good site on taking supplements, without overdoing it, check out: www.supplementwatch.comAccording to information from the Restless Legs Syndrome Foundation Inc., other helpful measures include maintaining a regular sleep schedule; doing daily but moderate physical activities, especially those for the limbs; taking very hot ï¿½ or cold ï¿½ baths; engaging in engrossing mental activities and avoiding caffeine, alcohol, antihistamines and antiemetics, as well as drugs like Reglan, calcium-channel blockers and others that suppress dopamine.Finally, in Traditional Chinese Medicine, there is a simple formula indicated for this problem. It's a Peony and Licorice combination (Shao Yao Gan Cao Tang).In one study, this combination was given to 54 patients with RLS. The overall effectiveness was rated 100%, with 48 of the patients cured,and 6 markedly improved. The treatment time was less than 2 weeks.Please, let me know if you try these, what helps.


----------

